# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  anh chi nao co driver cua may Laptop Asus Core i5-2430M k43sj cho em xin gap

## messi

anh chi nao co driver cua may laptop asus core i5-2430m k43sj cho em xin gap en chan thanh cam on!
xin loi quan tri may nay khong go dc tieng viet.

----------


## jindovn

*trả lời: anh chi nao co driver cua may laptop asus core i5-2430m k43sj cho em xin gap*

tôi cùng dùng asus, toàn vào trang của nó tải ko ak, bạn vào http://support.asus.com/download/options.aspx?slanguage=vi-vn&type=1 chọn đúng máy của mình rồi chọn driver cần mà tải về thôi

----------

